# Strong AirPort signal but no internet



## AysKan (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello,

I've been having a problem connecting to the wireless network at home on my old Powerbook G4. The computer has a maximum-strength signal from the 2WIRE network but 99% of the time can't connect to the internet. The strangest thing is that once in awhile it can open web pages. I've tried every suggestion I've found online, to no avail. Also, when I brought the Powerbook into the "Genius Bar" today, the computer had no problem connecting to the in-store wireless network - so I assume it's a problem with my network at home. However, there are three other computers here, none of which have any problem connecting to and using the wireless network.

Any suggestions? Thank you so much.


----------



## xserve@home (Feb 23, 2009)

What sort of failure is happening?  Can you see other computers on your local network?  Are  you having DNS failures (unable to translate URLs to IP addresses)? Are you utilizing a host file (/etc/host) which may be hosed?  Will things work when you are wired into the network?

What do the error messages say when it fails?  Have you tried using "ping" to a well know URL like "Google.com" or "Apple.com"


----------



## AysKan (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi xserve@home -

Thanks for the response. I'm not sure I'm tech-savvy enough to answer all of your questions. How would I find the other computers on the local network? How do I tell if I'm utilizing said host file?


As for your other questions -

1)Yes, it does work when using the ethernet rather than airport.

2)When I try to open a page using the URL, I get:
'Could not open the page "www.gmail.com/" [or whatever] because Safari could not load any data for this location.'

3) Using an IP address directly doesn't help. When I try to use an IP address, I get 'could not open the page "...[IP address]..." after trying for 60 seconds.'

3) As for the pinging, I tried it on Terminal by typing "ping www.apple.com" and got back "PING www.apple.com.akadns.net (17.149.160.10): 56 data bytes", but nothing more than that. But when I do it from within the Network Utility I get repeated messages "64 bytes from 17.112.152.32: icmp_seq=0 [or whatever number] ttl=243 time=...".

Does any of this help?


----------

